# Work and Business endorsement On One Spousal Permit



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Good day All

I am on a spousal Visa with business endorsement, I want to take up employment and still do business on the side.

I will like to know if it is possible to get work and business endorsement on one permit 

eg: To reside with SAC Spouse ID No................. , Take up employment with ...............and conduct business.

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Jack14 said:


> Good day All
> 
> I am on a spousal Visa with business endorsement, I want to take up employment and still do business on the side.
> 
> ...


It's not really possible, no - but bear in mind that you can be a director of a business without even having a visa for SA at all. Make sure your tax is done right, though.


----------



## Diana Miguel (Mar 13, 2017)

LegalMan said:


> It's not really possible, no - but bear in mind that you can be a director of a business without even having a visa for SA at all. Make sure your tax is done right, though.


Hello, LegalMan!

I'm hoping you can provide some guidance with my case.

I'm thinking of changing my study visa to a visitor's visa section 11(6) with business endorsement. However, I would like to continue to work for the company I'm currently working for half time PLUS be able to do freelance design work as well. If my current employee agrees, would I be allowed to work for them full time by being hired as an external consultant (my one-woman-company consulting for them) and still be able to do additional independent work elsewhere?

I look forward to hearing from you.

Thanks in advance,
Diana M.


----------

